# Cats peeing on my duvet and bag!



## Damian (May 15, 2008)

Hiya guys,

I replied to another thread earlier, but I'm guessing I should have made a new one:

One of the cats peed on our duvet tonight, so I didn't think much of it, and took the duvet and cover downstairs to put in the washing machine, then less than an hour later one of them did it again (I think it was different cats each time). Are they marking their territory, or are they just not realising in time? Could their be something wrong with one of their bladders?

One of them peed on my bag on Friday, but as it was a one-off I didn't think much of it, and now I'm starting to wonder. Their litter tray was fully changed about 3 hours ago, so I'm totally at a loss...!

Thanks in advance guys, and sorry for the ramble!

~ Damian x


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hi Damian, Are the cats entire ? If so, it is probably a case of marking territory, it's very common in both sexes. If they're all doing it, I doubt it's a case of something wrong with their bladders. I have a Queen here, who since having her 1st litter last year has started weeing & spraying, though not on the beds. I have friends with entire cats that do wee on the beds.*


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Ahhhhh yes. Weeing on beds.

I've got a queen in our conservatory nursing her kittens. Whenever she comes out of her pen (if we don't catch her in time), she emptys her bladder all over one of the kitchen units. If we're really unlucky she crimps one off over there too.  Not a great thing to have happen on food preparation surfacese!  

As was mentioned above, if they're entire weeing/spraying is going to be more likely to happen.

What combination of cats do you have? It sounds like there's some territorial competition there. If you don't keep the doors shut between rooms to give them their own space you may have to start doing that. Will be easier to understand the problem if we know whether they've been 'done' or not.. what sex they are, and whether anything's changed recently.


----------



## Damian (May 15, 2008)

Hiya guys,

They're both litter sisters, about 9 weeks old, and we got them last week.

With them being so young they've not been spayed yet, and they're at the vets at the end of the week to be vaccinated.

Nothing's changed (other than where they live) that I can think of... and... yeah... I'm not sure what else to say 

Thanks again!

x


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh, rt, only babies then. Not likely to be what I said then, lol. 
Have they been using their litter trays. Sometimes giving kittens the whole run of the house straight away can be confusing to them. I start mine off in one room with trays, then gradually let them have more & more of the house once they are confident where they have to go to the toilet*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, i'd also agree with Wendy,as they have had to get used to training new slaves and a whole house with various trays well they're like potty training babies in that they forget and follow smell.so just gently keep putting them in one tray when you think they need to go and praising them when they do-i'm sure they will soon pick up the hang of things


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes - what they've said. 

I re-read your post and realised you mentioned litter trays in the singular. Rule of thumb is one tray per cat - and certainly if they're that young they should really be restricted to one room until they are used to the place. Otherwise you will find you're going to have little accidents as they get caught short in a room far away from where their litter tray is.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

It could also be the litter you are using, is it the same as they are used to? Some cats dont like the pellet type litters, its hard on little paws and a soft duvet is much more inviting. Tescos or Morrisons do a recycled paper litter, thats just soft little balls, that may help.


----------



## Damian (May 15, 2008)

Hiya guys,

Thanks for the comments. I was using one litter tray (the breeder had all the kittens using one), but I've put an additional one upstairs outside out room so if they need to go, there's one a little closer - and now both trays are getting used and (touch wood), there have been no more accidents.

I'm using the World's Best Cat litter, which they seem to be okay with 

They kept theselves mainly to one room for the first three or four days, and even though they've been allowed up here since about 3 days after we got them, they've only really started venturing up here since Friday of last week, or so. I think as you guys pointed out, it might just be a bit far for them to go downstairs if they'r caught short needing the bathroom 

Thanks again! xx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Sounds good Damian-lets hope they go from strength to strength-i'm sure they will


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks for letting us know how they're doing, glad you've got them sorted
I use Worlds best for my kittens, there are 3 trays for them at the minute, I add extra as and when or if I need to*


----------



## Damian (May 15, 2008)

Yeah. we had another accident with my pillow last night, so that's in the wash now, but I'm not sure what else do to other than keep them out of my bedroom for now.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah i'd go with that too for now Damian,is it just of an evening or thru the day too? As if it's just at night maybe for now confine them to an accomadating room,just til they get used to using only the tray for toilet visits


----------

